# It gets better



## GouRonin (Jan 27, 2002)

http://www.ulc.org

Tooooo much


----------



## KumaSan (Jan 27, 2002)

"20 million ministers since 1959"

:rofl: 

Actually, just about everyone I know is ordained through them, including my wife.

Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 28, 2002)

Oh, I was sooooo close to completing the ordination process right now.  However, since a buddy of mine is a legit Lutheran pastor, I thought I'd better not do it.  I know how I feel when dogs, chimps, and 5-year-olds get black belts, and I don't want to make a hypocrite of myself.

Of course, you all are free to become ordained ministers, if you want.

Hmmmm...the Church of Gou...why do I get the feeling that such a church would be subject to frequent police raids from the vice squad?  

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 28, 2002)

Hey, I'm a real forgiving kinda guy!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2002)

"Church of Gou" ??

I can see it now....

3 drink minimum, table dances in the vestry....and I won't go into what happens in the confessional....

leather habits, thats all I'll say......


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 28, 2002)

If Mitose could get away with it why can't I?
:shrug:


----------



## Chris from CT (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *"Church of Gou" ??
> 
> ...



I know i'm still new and all to this forum, but I felt this one.

_***in the voice of a southern preacher***_

"*Brothas* and Sistas, *RISE UP* upon that table and shake your love thang like it's 1999.  *CONVIENE* to the confessionals and repent for what you will do within their 3 walls and a screen.  Paster Kaith, where's my beer?  I know it was right here a second ago.  AMEN"

:rofl: 

Take care


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2002)

:cheers: HIC!  I dunno.:drinkbeer


----------



## tonbo (May 7, 2002)

Peter the Great once had a similar idea to the "Church of Gou"....

He was very upset at the "Most Holy Synod", the group of Orthodox holy men that opposed most of his actions, both political and non.  In order to embarrass them, he created his own group:  the "Most Drunken Synod".  

Now THERE were some church services, I am sure.

And yeah, in a fit of chutzpa years ago, I became ordained as a ULC minister.  Never used it, though.

Still get the literature.  :shrug: 

Peace--


----------



## Seig (May 7, 2002)

I am a devout Seigelist, I do what I want, the way I want, when I want to do it.


----------



## meni (May 13, 2002)

Guys and Gue

As a rabbi 
Bless you all
 (And, yes my ordination took littlie bit more then 3 min.)

Go in peace


----------



## Blindside (May 29, 2002)

Heh, I was ordained through the ULC in December 1999, my mother-in-law was in seminary at the time, and I think my wife thinks I was somehow making light of her studies.  Like I would EVER do anything to upset my mother-in-law. :shrug: 

Actually, my dad was ordained sometime in the late seventies and has actually married 6 people since then.  

Lamont


----------



## GouRonin (May 29, 2002)

The last time I was in an actual church that belonged to an established religion I started to smoulder so I had to leave.


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> *Guys and Gue
> 
> ...


Should that not be Guys and Guem?


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Cool!

:EG:


----------

